# What kinda fish is this?/



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

What kind of fish is this?


My brother and I usually fish around Lansing and took a trip out to Muskegon Lake to try our hand at some other types of fish. Caught 3 of these and wasn't really sure what they were. Are they sheepshead?


Thanks in advance!~

(Pic below is of the fish and my brother)


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes it's a sheephead.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

It was my understanding that they are a "throw it back" species. Is this correct? From what I heard they are in the Carp/Bass catagory for eating. "You COULD eat it, but why?" lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

They are a freshwater drum. Same species as a redfish. I've never eaten one but I've been told there boney and mushy.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Sheepshead is a common name for freshwater drum.

I've been told they are edible if properly cleaned. I'll not be the one to verify that.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

They are NOT the same species as redfish( red drum)!!! So don't eat it. They are a drum, and they are a relative, but closer to a black drum which I've heard is one of the nastiest tasting fish around. All the drums are a little mushy. Redfish eat mostly shrimp, so they're probably the best tasting, but they don't compare to sea trout which have the same basic diet. A friend of mine, however, says he used to catch drum around Bay City as a kid, and sell them to a local market. Some people would even batter up the skeins from drum and fry them in butter. I've heard it tastes pretty good, but I'm not going there.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm glad you dont like bass .... but you put them in the same eating category as carp? wow.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thedude said:


> i'm glad you dont like bass .... but you put them in the same eating category as carp? wow.:lol:


LOL!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Don't knock black drum. They taste alot better than spotted trout !!!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

maak said:


> They are NOT the same species as redfish( red drum)!!! So don't eat it. They are a drum, and they are a relative, but closer to a black drum which I've heard is one of the nastiest tasting fish around. All the drums are a little mushy. Redfish eat mostly shrimp, so they're probably the best tasting, but they don't compare to sea trout which have the same basic diet. A friend of mine, however, says he used to catch drum around Bay City as a kid, and sell them to a local market. Some people would even batter up the skeins from drum and fry them in butter. I've heard it tastes pretty good, but I'm not going there.


Yeah probaly about as tasty as smoked gobies:yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

thedude said:


> i'm glad you dont like bass .... but you put them in the same eating category as carp? wow.:lol:


SURE.
Why wouldn't he Justin??
Consider this:
You catch a 5LB bass - good fight , right?? ("poor eating" , at best)
A KaRp weighing 5LBs would probabaly pull the fins off'n a LMB in a [email protected] 4X4 battle ....(no comment on eating quality- NOT like chicken I BET!)......

Like Mikey says.....
LOL!!!!!!!:lol:

*R
:evilsmile
*


----------

